# camshaft 71 GTO



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

I just purchased a 1971 GTO about 2 weeks ago.
the car is really nice & clean and runs great.
the previous owner had it for 16 years and took excellent care of it.
he told me everything that he done over the years to the vehicle.
it has a 400 with factory 4 speed & 323 posi rearend.
the owner told me that about 3 years ago he put a set of ram-air heads & ram-air exhaust manifolds on it with a ram-air cam.
the car has a slightly rough idle (really sounds good) and has great torque it will throw you in the back seat when you get into it.
he gave me all the paper work on the car and i have a card with the camshaft information on it but it does not tell me what name brand cam it is.
it is trivial but i really want to know who made the camshaft.
if any of you guys can help me with this if would be greatly appreciated.
I have searched a bunch but nothing matches it.

valve lift
intake-442
exhaust-465

advertised duration
intake-272
exhaust-282

is this a factory cam or aftermarket ? anyone know the camshaft brand ?

thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Any more info on that card? Duration @ .050, LSA? Its similar to a Summit 2801, but yours has more duration http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-2801/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks ice, yeah that cam looks real close funny thing is on another pontiac performance forum a guy was comparing camshafts and had the exact lifts and durations of my camshaft and he had it labeled as a summit 2801. the article was from 2007 so i am thinking summit changed the grind ?
the other comparison that i found was a speed-pro camshaft that is a RA III copy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Ram Air" is one of those terms that tends to be a little abused. What's the date code and casting number n the heads?

Bear


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

I will check beargfr Im pretty sure the heads have a 6 2 on them and the exhaust manifolds are bigger than stock and come down like headers sort of.
I have the originals that he gave me also.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

You have #62 heads. They aren't Ram Air, but they are very good heads. Big valves, small combustion chamber. I have a 400 on a stand with those heads.


----------

